# Im from NJ, where are we all from?



## PhotonGuy (Aug 14, 2013)

Im from New Jersey and Im sometimes in Pennsylvania, where is everybody from? It would be great to meet local martial arts fanatics.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome! I'm from NY originally but live in IN now. There was a sizable MartialTalk Meet & Greet in Buffalo, NY some years back.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2013)

I am one of the few people actually born in Florida...although I only lived there for about 4 years


----------



## scottcatchot (Aug 15, 2013)

Cool, i was born in Quincy, Florida...but live n Texas now. Guess only retirees stay in Florida lol


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 16, 2013)

Bristol, Uk here, so a long way from you guys.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 20, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> Bristol, Uk here, so a long way from you guys.



     Bristol, UK. There is also a town called Bristol that is located in both Virginia and Tennessee. It is right on both sides of the border line.


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to MT! I am from California!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site........


----------



## Takai (Sep 22, 2013)

PNW here. Welcome to MT.


----------



## MichelleK (Dec 31, 2013)

Born and raised in South Florida...moved to Alaska 12 years ago and only looked back to wave good-bye.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am one of the few people actually born in Florida...although I only lived there for about 4 years



So where are you at now?


----------



## Rokuta (Jan 10, 2014)

Northern Virginia.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2014)

I am from Michigan and now residing in Las Vegas, Nevada!


----------

